# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe oto, thuê xe du lịch, cho thuê xe máy tại yên bái

## minhnghiabui

*Bạn muốn thuê xe máy, thuê ô tô tự lái hay ô tô có lái chất lượng tại Yên Bái?

*Không khó vì ZoniTrip sẵn sàng phục vụ tất cả các dịch vụ trên NHANH - AN TOÀN - TIỆN LỢI với chất lượng và giá cả hợp lý nhất!


1. Cho thuê ô tô 4-7 chỗ tự lái hoặc có lái: Xe Toyota, Hyundai, xe 7 chỗ INNOVA 2015, xe 7 chỗ FORTUNER, xe riêng, an toàn, sạch sẽ, lái xe kinh nghiệm, lịch sự, đúng giờ

2. Cho thuê xe 16, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ tự lái hoặc có lái: Isuzu Samco, Thaco Huyndai, Huyndai Couty và Hiclass Model sang trọng, đa dạng từ đời 2013 trở lên

3. Cho thuê các loại xe máy Honda Wave S110, Rsx 110, Yamaha Sirius - chất lượng, mới, an toàn.
+ Cung cấp mũ bảo hiểm 1/2 và 3/4 , giáp bảo vệ chân tay, áo mưa, găng tay, giá chằng đồ, phụ tùng sửa xe (nếu cần)
+ Hỗ trợ khách chỗ nghỉ đêm, tắm rửa miễn phí nếu khách tới Yên Bái vào sáng sớm


Lý do bạn nên chọn chúng tôi:
1/ Cho thuê xe 4, 7, 16, 29, 35 và 45 chỗ tại Yên Bái, xe riêng, an toàn, sạch sẽ, lái xe kinh nghiệm, lành nghề, lái xe chuyên nghiệp, lịch sự, đúng giờ
2/ Giá tốt nhất cho dịch vụ thuê xe - Chúng tôi sẽ kết nối khách hàng với xe chạy rỗng chiều về, để kết hợp thành chuyến đi giá rẻ
- Trường hợp không có chuyến xe chạy rỗng theo lịch trình của quý khách, Zonitrip vẫn cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê xe 4, 7, 16 chỗ đi đường dài thông thường với chi phí cực kỳ hợp lý.


GỌI NGAY KHI CÁC BẠN CẦN : *038 992 7861* (chị Nghĩa) hoặc *098 700 3851* (Anh Dũng)


Zonitrip - Chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch mạo hiểm, dịch vụ homestay, cho thuê ô tô, xe máy
Website: http://chothuexeyenbai.zonitrip.com/
Địa chỉ: SN 246, đường Lê Hồng Phong, tp Yên Bái, tỉnh Yên Bái.
Hoặc Zonihouse, 151. Pham Khắc Vinh, tp Yên Bái, tỉnh Yên Bái.
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ các bạn!
Hãy trở thành những khách hàng thông thái khi lựa chọn dịch vụ của chúng tôi!

----------

